# New Snowboarder



## Beatz (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm really new to the sport and i have a couple questions. I'm 15 years old but im really small for my age. I was wondering what size board would be the best choice for a person of my stature. 
--5ft1in tall
--about 1oo pounds
--8 shoe size
I know im pretty tiny lol . But your advice would be greatly appretiated. Thank you.
Oh, and what is the best way to figure out my stance. I have tried being pushed from behind but i could keep my balance with both feet and i tried the whole sliding in your socks thing and i could do it both ways. I don't think those are really good ways to find out what is my stance but what do you think?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd suggest a board around 142-144. Another good way to figure out a stance is to think about which foot you use first when walking up stairs


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> I'd suggest a board around 142-144. Another good way to figure out a stance is to think about which foot you use first when walking up stairs


Nice point. I use my right foot, but it seems I'm doing well with a goofy stance...Is stance something that would be natural to someone or learned over time? Meaning I seem to be comfortable with a goofy stance right now, as I've been using it the last couple times..but if I switch over to my "natural" stance, would I be "better"? For a lack of better term.

EDIT: I meant my left foot, but I kick with my right..


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

;O where in NY are you from?


----------



## Beatz (Feb 22, 2010)

rochellexo said:


> ;O where in NY are you from?


Yonkers but im like 10 mins away from the city. How bout you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Beatz said:


> Yonkers but im like 10 mins away from the city. How bout you?


brooklyn, hahaha
im your age as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

What do you prefer to ride. It would help alot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

u's a tiny hopper...do a women's 140-144 twin, narrow waist and set it up with centered duck angles, e.g., 9's or 12's with medium stance, then go to the hill and find out what's more comfortable...reg or goof. And then tweek the angles and stance to your liking.


----------



## Beatz (Feb 22, 2010)

no u said:


> What do you prefer to ride. It would help alot.


All Mountain


----------



## Beatz (Feb 22, 2010)

rochellexo said:


> brooklyn, hahaha
> im your age as well.


Cool . Where do you go boarding ?


----------



## Beatz (Feb 22, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> u's a tiny hopper...do a women's 140-144 twin, narrow waist and set it up with centered duck angles, e.g., 9's or 12's with medium stance, then go to the hill and find out what's more comfortable...reg or goof. And then tweek the angles and stance to your liking.


Other than looks, what is the difference between womens and mens boards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

I think you can get kids boards, the only thing is that in a year or two you'll be wanting a bigger board. It might be worth going a little bigger to make it last longer, I think I've seen as small as 139 mens adult board. Have you been before? If so do you remember anything about the board then that could help.


----------

